# No more naked, dirty Kindles!



## Jesslyn

Got my DecalGirl! Now where's the m-edge?


----------



## Cuechick

That looks great, can you post the first one a little (or a lot bigger?)! Oh and the back?


----------



## Kindle Convert

CUTE!


----------



## dollcrazy

Very Nice


----------



## nelamvr6

Schweet!


----------



## Cowgirl

oh...the second one is olga...just like mine!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the combo Jesslyn!


----------



## Ruby296

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## kevin63

Jesslyn said:


> Got my DecalGirl! Now where's the m-edge?


Looks nice, that blue looks nice and bright.

*HEY DD*-- look at the top picture there, it DOESN'T look like the buttons have any print on the prev page, next page, etc. I can't see it in the picture anyway. I'm hoping there are fonts on the ones I ordered.

*EDIT NOTE: Never mind, once I saw the bigger pictures of it listed lower here you can see that there is some kind of print on the buttons. I couldn't see them on the smaller pictures.*


----------



## Jesslyn

Octochick said:


> That looks great, can you post the first one a little (or a lot bigger?)! Oh and the back?


Here is the back and for some reason, my site is 'auto' sizing the photos. Found it. I put the back on slightly crooked so will probably re-do at some point. Probably when I get the m-edge

















Edit--thats no bigger, but the next size is 775x1023 and that may be too big


----------



## pidgeon92

Jesslyn said:


> Edit--thats no bigger, but the next size is 775x1023 and that may be too big


Go ahead and post the larger sizes.... Then you can adjust by changing the image width like so: *[ img width=500]*


----------



## Jesslyn




----------



## Jesslyn

Okay, that was super painful.  Just so you know there is skin over all the buttons.  Each button is a separate skin.  The multitude of holes for the keyboard made the front a cinch to apply.  The back was a little harder for me as I used the speaker holes as my guide and the skin kept slipping off the metal.  I would advise working from the top for future skins.


----------



## VictoriaP

So jealous--I thought my first skin would be here today, but Priority Mail let me down (on THREE packages no less) for the first time in months.

It looks great, and your tips will be helpful for the rest of us, I'm sure!


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks for the bigger pics! It looks great and excellent tip about the back!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

wow! I love the skins for the K2. great skin pick Jes!


----------



## farmwife99

Very nice!!
My iPhone just got skinned last week. Now my Kindle and my iPhone are stylin.


----------



## Jesslyn

farmwife99 said:


> Very nice!!
> My iPhone just got skinned last week. Now my Kindle and my iPhone are stylin.


I asked for the Blue Fantasy for iPhone so I could stay matching. Per DecalGirl, they should have it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kindgirl

I kind of like it naked and dirty.  

Oh wait, are we talking about Kindles again?  Nevermind.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Kindgirl said:


> I kind of like it naked and dirty.
> 
> Oh wait, are we talking about Kindles again? Nevermind.


lol


----------



## Britt

Nice!! Can't wait for my Fantasy Green


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Beautiful!! Thanks for the application tip. Wish mine would hurry up and get here!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Very nice! I like the Fantasy skins. I had the pink for one of my ipods


----------



## rho

This is the one I got for my Kindle and my iTouch - and this is what I was thinking for my Bag 









and my cover will be this --- 









I think they will go together.... unless someone has another suggestion for the Borsa Bella bag pattern I'm open on that one haven't ordered it yet - waiting on the top zipped bag with the front pocket to come out.


----------



## VictoriaP

I have that exact bag & love it, but it is definitely a "warm" red versus a cooler (bluer) red.  So it depends on your preference.  I like those three together myself!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Great combo Rho!


----------



## rho

VictoriaP said:


> I have that exact bag & love it, but it is definitely a "warm" red versus a cooler (bluer) red. So it depends on your preference. I like those three together myself!


I couldn't find a red in the bags that was closer - but I suck at picking out different shades of colors - I knew it wasn't perfect but my only other choice was the plain black cover - _*or*_ I was thinking about asking if I could have plain black where she has the dots - that might make it seem a little closer -- or break it up enough to be less jarring ...


----------



## DD

kevin63 said:


> Looks nice, that blue looks nice and bright.
> 
> *HEY DD*-- look at the top picture there, it DOESN'T look like the buttons have any print on the prev page, next page, etc. I can't see it in the picture anyway. I'm hoping there are fonts on the ones I ordered.
> 
> *EDIT NOTE: Never mind, once I saw the bigger pictures of it listed lower here you can see that there is some kind of print on the buttons. I couldn't see them on the smaller pictures.*


Hi, Kevin. Just saw this. I've been looking at blown up pictures from DecalGirl's site also. It looks like they all have text on all the buttons. Someone said that they got a Bayou Sunset without text. DecalGirl assures me that that would be a mistake. I gather from what she says that sometimes a sheet gets by without the printing.


----------



## DD

rho said:


> This is the one I got for my Kindle and my iTouch - and this is what I was thinking for my Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my cover will be this ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will go together.... unless someone has another suggestion for the Borsa Bella bag pattern I'm open on that one haven't ordered it yet - waiting on the top zipped bag with the front pocket to come out.


Looks like they were made for each other!


----------



## stargazer0725

Here's a shoutout to both Britt and Jesslyn. Got my Fantasy Skin as well (and in Green, like Britt):


















The only problem I had was with the Menu/Back button skin. It was about 1/16 of an inch too long, so I had to use a pair of scissors and cut out 1/16 of an inch in the middle and make it into 2 separate stickers.

For the back skin, I found that if you ALMOST cover the top row of speaker holes, it lines up perfectly centered on the back.


----------



## Britt

Thanks, stargazer! That looks awesome but totally different shades of green than the pic on DecalGirl's website, which means it's probably not going to match my bag







, but oh well.

Thanks for the application tips, also!


----------



## stargazer0725

Actually, Britt, it should match your bag.  The green is a light and dark lime green (like unripe and really ripe limes).  It looks like the Borsa Bella bag is a light lime green.

I didn't have a flash on my phone, hence the crummy pictures.


----------



## Britt

I have the Borsa Bella bag already. It's lime but not so vivid... more like a light olive, if that makes any sense. I'll see how it looks when I get my skin and probably post pics of the two together.


----------



## Chad Winters

uggh!! All those skins would totally distract me from the reading. Mine will stay naked and dirty!


----------



## DD

Chad Winters said:


> uggh!! All those skins would totally distract me from the reading. Mine will stay naked and dirty!


To each his own. It's fun that we all have different tastes.


----------



## Chad Winters

DD said:


> To each his own. It's fun that we all have different tastes.


agreed!


----------



## Leslie

I just got my Orient skin for Hugh. At first I wasn't sure I liked it (!) but when I got it on and got Hugh back in his black tuxedo, it looked great. The skin went on easily. I did the back first, then the front. The buttons do have the words printed on them.

I also got a new skin for my iPhone -- starry night to match Sir William in his new skin. When I took the old one off, it stretched and ripped so no reusing that. But hey, it costs $6.99. This is a minor indulgence.

I'll post some pictures when my iPhone stops updating its software and I can use it again.

L

Now I am dying for my River Garden cover to arrive!! And Roof of Heaven!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, Garden of Giverny just arrived.   From a newbie perspective, it was easier to install than I expected, though I will say that if you get neurotic about lining things up perfectly, etc., you may want to go with one of the lighter colored skins--preferably one with lots of white. LOL

Seriously, this wasn't too hard to install at all.  I put on all the individual buttons first, figuring they'd be a little easier to start with.  Then applied the front decal, starting at the bottom with the keyboard.  For me, it was easiest to hold that by the lower sides with both hands, with the rest of the decal bent towards me (over my hands).  By holding it taut, but not too tight, I could keep the circles for the keys in sight and just move it back and forth until it was centered properly over the whole keyboard.  I then used my thumbs to "tack" it down in a few places before trying to apply the whole thing.  Smoothed it out lightly around the keyboard with a microfiber cloth wrapped around one finger before moving upward to the sides and top.  It worked remarkably well!

As someone else posted, getting the back lined up well is actually harder. Their tip of nearly covering the speaker holes around the edges did a fairly good job of lining up the skin.  Again, I held the skin from the bottom sides with the rest of it folded towards me, tacked it down with my thumbs once I had it in position, and then smoothed towards the top.

Looks great, and was easy enough to apply that I just might consider a couple more!


----------



## ELDogStar

VictoriaP said:


> Looks great, and was easy enough to apply that I just might consider a couple more!


We have created another Skin addict!

EL


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I purchased the exact skin too.  Then my Medge Pebbled Navy Blue cover arrived today.  The colors go so well together.  I have the Mighty Brite light, but may consider the illuminator light.


----------



## Shizu

I got mine today and I love it. Now all I need is Oberon cover.










I also got cover for my mini laptop.


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> Well, Garden of Giverny just arrived.  From a newbie perspective, it was easier to install than I expected, though I will say that if you get neurotic about lining things up perfectly, etc., you may want to go with one of the lighter colored skins--preferably one with lots of white. LOL
> 
> Seriously, this wasn't too hard to install at all. I put on all the individual buttons first, figuring they'd be a little easier to start with. Then applied the front decal, starting at the bottom with the keyboard. For me, it was easiest to hold that by the lower sides with both hands, with the rest of the decal bent towards me (over my hands). By holding it taut, but not too tight, I could keep the circles for the keys in sight and just move it back and forth until it was centered properly over the whole keyboard. I then used my thumbs to "tack" it down in a few places before trying to apply the whole thing. Smoothed it out lightly around the keyboard with a microfiber cloth wrapped around one finger before moving upward to the sides and top. It worked remarkably well!
> 
> As someone else posted, getting the back lined up well is actually harder. Their tip of nearly covering the speaker holes around the edges did a fairly good job of lining up the skin. Again, I held the skin from the bottom sides with the rest of it folded towards me, tacked it down with my thumbs once I had it in position, and then smoothed towards the top.
> 
> Looks great, and was easy enough to apply that I just might consider a couple more!


Thanks so much for these detailed tips, Angela. My skins for the K1 and K2 arrived today! But, I can't put them on until tomorrow. I want to sit down and really take my time.


----------



## kim

Shizu said:


> I also got cover for my mini laptop.


Shizu - love how it looks on the little laptop.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, I promised some pictures. Here are my two boys, Sir William and Hugh, side by side:










Hugh got the Orient skin and will eventually get the red River Garden cover. Right now he's wearing the black one from Amazon.



















(I'm sorry that this picture is a little fuzzy!)










WSB got some new undies, too: Starry Night, along with a new screensaver. He'll have a purple Roof of Heaven cover when it arrives. Right now, he's still wearing his Hokusai wave.



















L


----------



## kevin63

Well my skins were supposed to be delivered today.  The tracking info said "notice left".  There was not a notice.  I've been home all day.  I asked the mailman and he said that's what they put in the tracking info when the package wasn't loaded on the truck.  That is very frustrating, here they are saying they attempted to deliver when in actuality that didn't attempt at all.  It's like they take no responsiblity at all and here people are paying for 2nd day deliveries, etc.  But they sure want to keep increasing the cost of the postage stamp so we can continue to receive great service........actually I guess that is a little harsh, but when you pay for the extra delivery charge........you want it delivered when it's supposed to!!  Oh well, feels better to get that off my chest anyway..........have a great weekend!!


----------



## Shizu

kevin63 said:



> Well my skins were supposed to be delivered today. The tracking info said "notice left". There was not a notice. I've been home all day. I asked the mailman and he said that's what they put in the tracking info when the package wasn't loaded on the truck. That is very frustrating, here they are saying they attempted to deliver when in actuality that didn't attempt at all. It's like they take no responsiblity at all and here people are paying for 2nd day deliveries, etc. But they sure want to keep increasing the cost of the postage stamp so we can continue to receive great service........actually I guess that is a little harsh, but when you pay for the extra delivery charge........you want it delivered when it's supposed to!! Oh well, feels better to get that off my chest anyway..........have a great weekend!!


I know what you mean. Mine came yesterday and I was waiting for it until I saw the notice in my mailbox. The mailman didn't even attempt to deliver to my door, I was at home. I had to go to the post office to get the skin today....


----------



## Leslie

Do you think it could be because of the big flat envelopes that say "DO NOT BEND"? If the postman knows your mailbox is small, maybe it's better not to deliver it?

I am not trying to make excuses for the postman -- they should have the package and see if you are at home. But maybe this is one reason why? Just a thought.

L


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> Do you think it could be because of the big flat envelopes that say "DO NOT BEND"? If the postman knows your mailbox is small, maybe it's better not to deliver it?
> 
> I am not trying to make excuses for the postman -- they should have the package and see if you are at home. But maybe this is one reason why? Just a thought.
> 
> L


Leslie - shame on you, don't make excuses for the postman. Have you already forgotten how you felt on Kindle2 Delivery Day when the UPS man said they delivered Hugh, but they didn't. That poor man was in danger of getting beat with the smiley box. There is just no reason any Kindle or Kindle accessory should not be delivered immediately and hand delivered to your door step. Don't these people understand the importance of what is in those packages! 

Go yell at them Kevin


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Do you think it could be because of the big flat envelopes that say "DO NOT BEND"? If the postman knows your mailbox is small, maybe it's better not to deliver it?
> 
> I am not trying to make excuses for the postman -- they should have the package and see if you are at home. But maybe this is one reason why? Just a thought.
> 
> L


I'm guessing this is the case; that was one surprisingly large flat envelope.  I was just glad they hadn't bent it. My postal crew always leaves things on our porch, so it would have been a non issue even if I hadn't been home, but I hate coming home to those stupid "wish you were here" notes!

Here's a couple of pics for Garden at Giverny. Apologies for any blurs, iPhone was none too steady in my hands. LOL

















Yes, I've already applied the screensaver hack with an image from our own photo forum, and no, that's not an "official" K2 cover--it's a modified dayplanner that's a temp until my Oberon arrives.


----------



## Shizu

Leslie said:


> Do you think it could be because of the big flat envelopes that say "DO NOT BEND"? If the postman knows your mailbox is small, maybe it's better not to deliver it?
> 
> I am not trying to make excuses for the postman -- they should have the package and see if you are at home. But maybe this is one reason why? Just a thought.
> 
> L


Well, the mailman usually just leave the package by the front door without knocking the door. So I won't know when he left it. On the other hand, UPS man always knock the door and yell "UPS". I always get it right away when I'm home. This Monday, the mailman left one of my package at the front door and I didn't know until I saw the tracking info. I was constantly checking my tracking info but it didn't gave me the day it was suppose to be delivered. So right after I saw that it should be at the front door, I went to get it and it was not there... someone took it. I called the post office and I talk to the mailman and he told me he left at the front door. There's nothing he can do. I contacted the sender and she said she'll file the claim. So now the mailman won't leave my package at the front door... that is okay. I was so down on Monday. I was sooo looking forward to this package so it is better to go to the post office then lose my package. But I think he should at least come to the door and see I'm home or not... I mean he is suppose to deliver the package the day it suppose to be delivered right?


----------



## Jesslyn

Lalaboobaby said:


> I purchased the exact skin too. Then my Medge Pebbled Navy Blue cover arrived today. The colors go so well together. I have the Mighty Brite light, but may consider the illuminator light.


Thats the exact same cover I got. I canNOT wait.


----------



## kim

VictoriaP said:


> Here's a couple of pics for Garden at Giverny. Apologies for any blurs, iPhone was none too steady in my hands. LOL


I like it. Your Garden at Giverny looks even better than the picture on DecalGirl. I'm lik'in it a lot.


----------



## Leslie

kim said:


> Leslie - shame on you, don't make excuses for the postman. Have you already forgotten how you felt on Kindle2 Delivery Day when the UPS man said they delivered Hugh, but they didn't. That poor man was in danger of getting beat with the smiley box. There is just no reason any Kindle or Kindle accessory should not be delivered immediately and hand delivered to your door step. Don't these people understand the importance of what is in those packages!
> 
> Go yell at them Kevin


This is true! I was trying to block that horrid memory from my mind. LOL.

The UPS guy was here yesterday and he was still apologizing for his screw-up last week!

Victoria -- the Garden at Giverny looks great!


----------



## VictoriaP

kim said:


> I like it. Your Garden at Giverny looks even better than the picture on DecalGirl. I'm lik'in it a lot.


I'm really pleased with it. From the front, it's just a nice abstract, and it's toned down enough that it really isn't distracting. From the back, of course, it's simply gorgeous.

There are an awful lot of skins I still want, but this one I figured was best to keep me reading & not just daydreaming. LOL We'll see if/when I get sick of it. 

And thanks, Leslie--if it wasn't for your "skinning" post on Sir William, I probably wouldn't have been brave enough to give it a shot quite yet!


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> And thanks, Leslie--if it wasn't for your "skinning" post on Sir William, I probably wouldn't have been brave enough to give it a shot quite yet!


Ah, thank you!

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Do you think it could be because of the big flat envelopes that say "DO NOT BEND"? If the postman knows your mailbox is small, maybe it's better not to deliver it?
> 
> I am not trying to make excuses for the postman -- they should have the package and see if you are at home. But maybe this is one reason why? Just a thought.
> 
> L


no that's not it. I have one of those community mailbox "pod" and we have 2 big mailboxes that they put bigger packages. so who knows what their excuse was. They couldn't give me one. I did go pick it up and since I picked it up today they were real quick to say it was delivered by the time it was supposed to be. I couldn't believe it, it was the first thing out of their mouth. I just said whatever.

So then I had to make the decision which one I was going to put on. I had the violet apocalypse and the match head skin. I chose the match head. It was really easy to put on. For me the back was actually easier. I just lined up the top and it fell it place (I know it was just luck, believe me) the front wasn't too bad. I'm going to try to post some pictures. I haven't been able to do it yet, but I'll try.


----------



## kevin63

Ok, here's my attempt to post my first pictures.


























There that wasn't too bad!!


----------



## Leslie

Great pictures, Kevin, and the skin looks great, too! I'm glad you were able to get it today.

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Great pictures, Kevin, and the skin looks great, too! I'm glad you were able to get it today.
> 
> L


Thanks, I'm surprised they turned out as well as they did. I took those with my cell phone camera and usually those cell phone pictures are not the best quality, but these turned out ok. I've lost (or misplaced) my power cord for my digital camera.


----------



## ZomZom

Really gorgeous Kindles everyone.  I'm making audible oohs and aahs with this thread.


----------



## ELDogStar

kevin63 said:


> Ok, here's my attempt to post my first pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There that wasn't too bad!!


Your skin looks luminous!
NICE.

EL


----------



## kim

woo hoo, Steve, it looks great


----------



## Britt

Got my Fantasy Green skin today. Bought it to match my green Borsa Bella bag, but the skin is darker in reality than it is on DecalGirl's website. I love both the skin and the bag, but the greens don't match.  The skin is extremely lime (moreso than it comes across in my pictures), while the bag is more of a light olive. I guess I will get used to it eventually, but it's kinda bugging me right now.































DecalGirl pic:


----------



## VictoriaP

Britt--I'm not normally too fussy about exact match shades, but I can see where that one would bug you; it would drive me up a wall.  Serious bummer, I would have thought those were a closer match too, but that skin is definitely more lime.

Darn it though, that should have worked together better, they're both cute.

Is the BorsaBella one that works with a cover?  If so, maybe pairing it with one would work out better.


----------



## sherylb

Britt said:


> Got my Fantasy Green skin today. Bought it to match my green Borsa Bella bag, but the skin is darker in reality than it is on DecalGirl's website. I love both the skin and the bag, but the greens don't match.  The skin is extremely lime (moreso than it comes across in my pictures), while the bag is more of a light olive. I guess I will get used to it eventually, but it's kinda bugging me right now.


Britt- I think the greens go great together. You have the lime and then the darker green that tempers it. I think for me it would be more of a pattern issue instead of a color issue.


----------



## kevin63

Britt

Get a cover that matches your bag a little better and you'll be set.  That pattern difference is a little much for me, but hey, your Kindle 2 is no longer naked and you have something that is made really well to protect it.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> Okay, I promised some pictures. Here are my two boys, Sir William and Hugh, side by side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugh got the Orient skin and will eventually get the red River Garden cover. Right now he's wearing the black one from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm sorry that this picture is a little fuzzy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WSB got some new undies, too: Starry Night, along with a new screensaver. He'll have a purple Roof of Heaven cover when it arrives. Right now, he's still wearing his Hokusai wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


Wonderful, Leslie. It looks like there's a touch of grayish blue in the Orient skin that coordinates very nicely with your blue Oberon. I like that.


----------



## Britt

Green is my absolute favorite color. Guess I got a little carried away, lol.


----------



## kevin63

Britt said:


> Green is my absolute favorite color. Guess I got a little carried away, lol.


I'm that way with purple. You should see all the purple in my house. The living room has purple carpet and white furniture. Talk about getting carried away with a color.


----------



## luvmy4brats

These are all so pretty!

I got my skins today, but haven't had a chance to put them on yet.


----------



## ricky

Shizu, that's terrible that someone took your package.    I hope you get helped by that claim.  BTW, I always look for your Avatar, it makes me happy.


----------



## Shizu

ricky said:


> Shizu, that's terrible that someone took your package.  I hope you get helped by that claim. BTW, I always look for your Avatar, it makes me happy.


Thank you. It was a special order so I was so sad and mad.  My Avatar is my little boy, Rin. He's studying very hard. lol


----------



## Cuechick

Very pleased... I feel like now that I have my skin, screen savers, cover (one anyway) and case(*!*), I can finally relax and read!


----------



## Shizu

Wow, very pretty Octochick.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- I finally took some pics of my Sookie in her brand, spankin' new skin that she got yesterday!!! Previously she had Monet:Garden at Giverny but now she is all decked out in Lily and her Oberon Tree of Life and her Borsa Bella bag...

I know that she is a mere Kindle 1, but she still wanted to show off here since she is not naked!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's no "mere" about it. . . K1 is great!

K2 is great too. . . . 

  Ann


----------



## DD

Octochick said:


> Very pleased... I feel like now that I have my skin, screen savers, cover (one anyway) and case(*!*), I can finally relax and read!


Very pretty, Octochick. I love the brown and pink together. What is the cover of your Oberon? (Is it an Oberon?) What is the brown and cream print in the background? Is that your case? Looks very nice with the skin.


----------



## MonaSW

The cover is Cole Haan I think. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3917.msg103633.html#msg103633


----------



## happyblob

Wow those look beautiful. But I'm afraid I'd be distracted by so many colors.


----------



## JeanThree

Yes, my question exactly--aren;t the more vibrant and swirly ones a distraction when you read, not just the clor but the graphics of lines on the side?


----------



## MonaSW

I have a skin from DecalGirl and I don't find it distracting at all. I thought I might, but I got used to it fast.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Not a problem for me!  I still lose myself in whatever I am reading


----------



## VictoriaP

JeanThree said:


> Yes, my question exactly--aren;t the more vibrant and swirly ones a distraction when you read, not just the clor but the graphics of lines on the side?


I purposely bought a muted one because of this. I think most people who are attracted to the bold patterns really will tune them out while reading; for me, I needed one that faded into the background. The white of the Kindle was glaringly annoying to me, and having the skin on for the last few days has really improved my reading experience.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

AIVAS in his new Star Kiss skin.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

There is such a great screensaver that I thought would go so well with the Star Kiss skin. It is in the Photo Gallery....I will go find it and edit here


----------



## Cuechick

DD said:


> Very pretty, Octochick. I love the brown and pink together. What is the cover of your Oberon? (Is it an Oberon?) What is the brown and cream print in the background? Is that your case? Looks very nice with the skin.


Yes, it is a Cole Haan cover, have an Oberon coming too, I think! The brown background is an Orla Kiely napkin from a line she just did for Target. She is a London based designer and one of my favorites. They just released her housewares Target line a couple of weeks ago and it is pretty much sold out. 
I got mine though!  









The matt, kitchen towels, pear canisters, tall brown picther... all her stuff!

OH and no, I do not fine it at all distracting... the bright white is more so imo.


----------



## DD

MonaSW said:


> The cover is Cole Haan I think. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3917.msg103633.html#msg103633


Looks like a beautiful leather.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

KindleKay said:


> There is such a great screensaver that I thought would go so well with the Star Kiss skin. It is in the Photo Gallery....I will go find it and edit here


Both of those are great! If I ever work up the nerve to try the screensaver hack, I will definitely add both of them. Thanks for posting them here.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You are welcome! I was looking for screensavers this afternoon and came upon that thread and thought of the Star Kiss skin when I saw these pics. It was coincidental that you posted your skin right after...

Here is where I got them and there are plenty of other pretty screensavers:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2329.0.html


----------



## Cuechick

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Both of those are great! If I ever work up the nerve to try the screensaver hack, I will definitely add both of them. Thanks for posting them here.


If your on a pc the kindle 2 hack is easy, I swear. Just have your images ready. Adding the bin file to your "root" just means the main Kindle file, then you open the system folder and drop in the screen_saver folder with your pics in it (notice not plural)... then unmount your K from your computer and restart... that is it. I think they make it sound more difficult with words like root "Change directories to the "system" folder" that just means, open that folder...!
here is the original thread from mobile read... I suggest reading the whole thing first, just to be safe, starting from #41
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40302&page=3

If you have updated your K2 software be sure to download the 2nd bin file he made. Mine just updated and so far all is good!

I _am_ on a Mac by the way, which actually made it trickier but still not that tough.


----------



## Kind

Some very nice covers here.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Octochick said:


> If your on a pc the kindle 2 hack is easy, I swear. Just have your images ready. Adding the bin file to your "root" just means the main Kindle file, then you open the system folder and drop in the screen_saver folder with your pics in it (notice not plural)... then unmount your K from your computer and restart... that is it. I think they make it sound more difficult with words like root "Change directories to the "system" folder" that just means, open that folder...!
> here is the original thread from mobile read... I suggest reading the whole thing first, just to be safe, starting from #41
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40302&page=3
> 
> If you have updated your K2 software be sure to download the 2nd bin file he made. Mine just updated and so far all is good!
> 
> I _am_ on a Mac by the way, which actually made it trickier but still not that tough.


Thanks for the reassurance. I don't know why I'm so hesitant to try it. Usually I'm game for trying things out. I hacked my RAZR last year and it was much easier than I expected. Maybe I'll do the screensavers tomorrow.

There are some very pretty horoscope pictures that I found on here several months ago. I thought they would go very nice with my Star Kiss skin.

I put Star Kiss on the front and Six Pack on the back...I'll take pictures in the morning. I finally got batteries!


----------



## DD

Octochick said:


> Yes, it is a Cole Haan cover, have an Oberon coming too, I think! The brown background is an Orla Kiely napkin from a line she just did for Target. She is a London based designer and one of my favorites. They just released her housewares Target line a couple of weeks ago and it is pretty much sold out.
> I got mine though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matt, kitchen towels, pear canisters, tall brown picther... all her stuff!
> 
> OH and no, I do not fine it at all distracting... the bright white is more so imo.


Nice stuff!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bella's Front








Bella's Back


----------



## pomlover2586

What an odd combination! I love Bella's back though.......can we say rawr?


----------



## lb505

Night Lady and Marilyn


----------



## pomlover2586

Very Nice!


----------



## Lilly

lb505 said:


> Night Lady and Marilyn


lb505 that looks great. The Night Lady was my 2nd favorite after the red My Heart!


----------



## Lilly

luvmy4brats said:


> Bella's Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella's Back


No luvmy4brats, you did not buy the Six Pack!


----------



## intinst

Looks to me like she did. Guess that must be for times she doesn't want to read, just look at the picture.


----------



## kevindorsey

Some of these are very fugly.


----------



## Leslie

kevindorsey said:


> Some of these are very fugly.


Variety is the spice of life. That's what's good about the skins...people can personalize to their own taste.

L


----------



## DD

I know I'm in the minority saying this, but I just put the Starry Night skin on my Kindle 2 and I just don't think I can get used to it.  I feel like it makes my screen look smaller and that it takes away from the pristine design of the Kindle which, as I read Amazon intended, is supposed to just "disappear".

The most annoying thing about it is that the skin is so shiny, my book light creates a sharp glare on it that is very distracting.  I know how to adjust my Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 book light to eliminate glare on my screen but it is very difficult to get rid of the glare on the upper left side of the skin.  I find I'm contorting myself and holding my Kindle at weird angles to get rid of this annoying bright glare.

Don't get me wrong, I love the 'idea' of the skin and I love all the pictures of how all of yours look.  I love the idea of personalization.  I also bought skins for my ipod Nano and my Blackberry and they look great.  I'm not trying to discourage anyone from getting a skin.  I think DecalGirl makes a great product.  Just needed to share my impressions.  Am I the only one who feels this way?

I'm going to stick with (no pun intended) the skin until my purple Oberon ROH cover gets here and see if that helps.


----------



## MarthaT

kevindorsey said:


> Some of these are very fugly.


and some are very nice


----------



## luvmy4brats

Lilly said:


> No luvmy4brats, you did not buy the Six Pack!


I most certainly did!  Bella made me do it.

It's in a cover and that skin is on the back, so the only time I see it is when I take it out. It's just nice knowing it's there.


----------



## kevin63

DD said:


> I know I'm in the minority saying this, but I just put the Starry Night skin on my Kindle 2 and I just don't think I can get used to it. I feel like it makes my screen look smaller and that it takes away from the pristine design of the Kindle which, as I read Amazon intended, is supposed to just "disappear".
> 
> The most annoying thing about it is that the skin is so shiny, my book light creates a sharp glare on it that is very distracting. I know how to adjust my Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 book light to eliminate glare on my screen but it is very difficult to get rid of the glare on the upper left side of the skin. I find I'm contorting myself and holding my Kindle at weird angles to get rid of this annoying bright glare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the 'idea' of the skin and I love ll the pictures of how all of yours look. I love the idea of personalization. I also bought skins for my ipod Nano and my Blackberry and they look great. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from getting a skin. I think DecalGirl makes a great product. Just needed to share my impressions. Am I the only one who feels this way?
> 
> I'm going to stick with (no pun intended) the skin until my purple Oberon ROH cover gets here and see if that helps.


Hey DD

I really like the skin on the Kindle. I like that it's not "stark white" anymore and I like the idea that it is keeping the Kindle cleaner. The skin is shiny but so far hasn't bothered me. My design isn't distracting me at all.

So for me, it's working out really well. I understand the issues your having with it and I guess it's just a matter of what works for you. For me, the benefits outweigh the other stuff. I don't know if there are any skins out there that don't have the shiny finish, maybe you can find one with a matte finish if there is such a thing. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Jesslyn

DD said:


> I know I'm in the minority saying this, but I just put the Starry Night skin on my Kindle 2 and I just don't think I can get used to it. I feel like it makes my screen look smaller and that it takes away from the pristine design of the Kindle which, as I read Amazon intended, is supposed to just "disappear".
> 
> The most annoying thing about it is that the skin is so shiny, my book light creates a sharp glare on it that is very distracting. I know how to adjust my Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 book light to eliminate glare on my screen but it is very difficult to get rid of the glare on the upper left side of the skin. I find I'm contorting myself and holding my Kindle at weird angles to get rid of this annoying bright glare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the 'idea' of the skin and I love all the pictures of how all of yours look. I love the idea of personalization. I also bought skins for my ipod Nano and my Blackberry and they look great. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from getting a skin. I think DecalGirl makes a great product. Just needed to share my impressions. Am I the only one who feels this way?
> 
> I'm going to stick with (no pun intended) the skin until my purple Oberon ROH cover gets here and see if that helps.


I need a minimal skin as far as the pattern goes. Thats why I chose Olga for the K1 and Blue Fantasy for the K2. As far as the glare, I haven't notice any; it is shiny, but not enough to bother me.


----------



## Avalon3

DD said:


> I know I'm in the minority saying this, but I just put the Starry Night skin on my Kindle 2 and I just don't think I can get used to it.


I was worried that I would find the skin distracting. It doesn't bother me as I'm so tuned into the book. The skins really are eye catching and bring more notice to the Kindle when I have it out in public.
Here's mine and I'm thinking of buying another one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I know I'm in the minority saying this, but I just put the Starry Night skin on my Kindle 2 and I just don't think I can get used to it. I feel like it makes my screen look smaller and that it takes away from the pristine design of the Kindle which, as I read Amazon intended, is supposed to just "disappear".
> 
> The most annoying thing about it is that the skin is so shiny, my book light creates a sharp glare on it that is very distracting. I know how to adjust my Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 book light to eliminate glare on my screen but it is very difficult to get rid of the glare on the upper left side of the skin. I find I'm contorting myself and holding my Kindle at weird angles to get rid of this annoying bright glare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the 'idea' of the skin and I love all the pictures of how all of yours look. I love the idea of personalization. I also bought skins for my ipod Nano and my Blackberry and they look great. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from getting a skin. I think DecalGirl makes a great product. Just needed to share my impressions. Am I the only one who feels this way?
> 
> I'm going to stick with (no pun intended) the skin until my purple Oberon ROH cover gets here and see if that helps.


DD, There are some skins that as much as I like the look, I know they won't work for me because they're too busy. I really don't have any problems with the skin being too shiny, but I have heard others do. I do remember it taking a few days just to get use to the whole skin in general though.


----------



## KingRBlue

I got my DecalGirl skin a couple of days ago. I will have to throw a picture up here when I get home tonight! It looks great


----------



## crebel

DD - I tried to start a thread a week or so ago about your same concern.  I thought maybe it was the difference between 
Tego and Decalgirl skins (with the shiny creating the glare).  I also found it very distracting when reading with a light.  After a couple of days, however, it seemed less so and now I don't really notice it at all.  I think my eye kept getting drawn to the skin because it was so different and colorful (it is the same as my Avatar - but don't have a way to post a picture) and that made me notice reflected light more.  Now that I have gotten used to the skin being part of "Radar", I am back to focusing on the page and not the skin or perceived glare from it.  Hope you find the same thing is true for you.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, There are some skins that as much as I like the look, I know they won't work for me because they're too busy. I really don't have any problems with the skin being too shiny, but I have heard others do. I do remember it taking a few days just to get use to the whole skin in general though.


DD, it's OK, you're not alone. Luv's right, it really did take a couple of days to get used to having a skin on there. Mine (Garden at Giverny) has been here since Thursday, and it was really only yesterday that I realized that the skin was now just a part of the Kindle, rather than being something I'd added on. In fact, the gorgeous tones simply add to the overall experience. Now I see pictures of white Kindles & my brain wonders why they don't have color!

Yes, there is a definite glare issue, the skins are shiny while the white of the K2 is matte. But either I tune it out, or I move the the Kindle a little to eliminate the glare--I'm not using a book light right now; I can see where that would be irritating when you've finally found the just the right spot for it.

I'm glad you're going to leave it on for a few days at least, and I'll be interested in seeing how you feel then. But if you decide you don't like it, that's ok too!


----------



## Kind

KingRBlue said:


> I got my DecalGirl skin a couple of days ago. I will have to throw a picture up here when I get home tonight! It looks great


Grrreaat!! Can't wait. I love it when people are posting all these amazing pictures.


----------



## KingRBlue

I finally got some pictured of my K2 with my new DecalGirl skin (Stand Alone)... Now to find an Oberon to match it!

The Big Picture









The Front









The Back


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> DD, it's OK, you're not alone. Luv's right, it really did take a couple of days to get used to having a skin on there. Mine (Garden at Giverny) has been here since Thursday, and it was really only yesterday that I realized that the skin was now just a part of the Kindle, rather than being something I'd added on. In fact, the gorgeous tones simply add to the overall experience. Now I see pictures of white Kindles & my brain wonders why they don't have color!
> 
> Yes, there is a definite glare issue, the skins are shiny while the white of the K2 is matte. But either I tune it out, or I move the the Kindle a little to eliminate the glare--I'm not using a book light right now; I can see where that would be irritating when you've finally found the just the right spot for it.
> 
> I'm glad you're going to leave it on for a few days at least, and I'll be interested in seeing how you feel then. But if you decide you don't like it, that's ok too!


Yes, I will give it some time. Anything new takes some getting used to and, as I said, it's not one of those things that I know I hate right away.

Kevin, I too like the idea that the Kindle surface is protected.

I'm thinking a lighter color background will show less glare. I bought "symphonic" for K1 but haven't put it on yet. I'll try that and see if it makes a difference.

Not giving up yet! I think it's just one of those things that has to grow on me.


----------



## Leslie

DD said:


> I'm thinking a lighter color background will show less glare. I bought "symphonic" for K1 but haven't put it on yet. I'll try that and see if it makes a difference.


Symphonic was the first one I had and I think it was a good one to start with. It was very neutral.

I am loving Orient, too. I love the red around the keys an part way up the side and the yellow at the top.










There are some of the designs that are just way too busy for me and I know they would drive me nuts. My husband just hates the idea of skins, period, so they really aren't for some people.

L


----------



## Athena

After noticing with dismay that my K1 was getting a little grungy I broke down and ordered from Decal Girl this afternoon and am anxiously waiting for my new Oberon cover


----------



## luvmy4brats

How's this for bad? I've already changed Bella's skin. My first one lasted all of about 48 hours 

I got the Flower Splash the day after I got Star Kiss/Six Pack and I was going to wait to put it on, but I kept looking at it and looking at it. Well, today, I caved in and switched them out. It's SO pretty.

They don't even have the picture up on the Website yet. I paid the extra $5 to get it before it was released and while it only saved me a couple of days, I'm very happy I did.

















DecalGirl actually is sending me out a replacement. There's a small piece of black lint that got caught between the layers on the upper right hand side of the front. I keep trying to wipe it off! (just above the ribbon and below the "drops" - it looks like a little smudge in the picture)


----------



## akpak

Arrgh! Can't wait to get mine! It shipped last week, so it might be waiting for me in the mail today.


----------



## Guest

I thought I would not really like having a skin on my Kindle until I bought a used one for my daughter. It came with the skin already on it. I used the skinned Kindle for a couple of days to make sure it worked okay before giving it to her. I got comfortable with the skinned look rather quickly, surprisingly. 

Now, I have ordered a skin for my own Kindle. (Still haven't broke the news to Jim, tho.) Can't wait to get it. I am getting Disarray.


----------



## Cuechick

Nice makeover Luv!


----------



## Googlegirl

Here's a question: 
What do you do with your old skins when you remove or change them?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Keep 'em!


----------



## Googlegirl

So, you put them back on the sheet they came on?  

I accidently threw mine away


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

If you get another decal, just swap them out!  Easy peasy


----------



## rho

well to give everyone their daily laugh - I got my skin today and put it on (with some difficulty I might add - I AM all thumbs it seems) and somehow I managed to get one of the dots from the keyboard under the skin - on the left side about center - but that is the side I had a heck of a time getting the top correct on so I am going to have to live with the little circle -- guess I couldn't see it with the black on the black -- shoot


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

rho--I predict that the little dot will drive you MAD and that you will be taking it out within 48 hours....


----------



## rho

KindleKay said:


> rho--I predict that the little sot will drive you MAD and that you will be taking it out within 48 hours....


I don't know being a klutz and all (and all thumbs at that) you learn to develop a huge tolerance to things that might otherwise annoy you


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

mmmhmmm.....I predict that you will find a not "all thumbs" friend to help you get it out of there....  

(This is coming from one who did the EXACT same thing with my first skin and got it out of there the next day before I went mad looking at it....)


----------



## Googlegirl

KindleKay said:


> If you get another decal, just swap them out! Easy peasy


Ah, Kay, you smart lady


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks!  I am real smart with some things....usually things that don't matter all that much in the grand scheme of things, though  

One more hint I read about but have not tried yet:  taking skins off sometimes will stretch them out a bit if you aren't careful.  I read to put them on the backing and heat them up a bit using a hair dryer on medium setting.  The heat will shrink them back into shape.

Dunno if it works or not, but may be worth a shot?


----------



## pomlover2586

Don't tell me the skins are re-usable........my credit card just can't handle it!


----------



## rho

KindleKay said:


> mmmhmmm.....I predict that you will find a not "all thumbs" friend to help you get it out of there....
> 
> (This is coming from one who did the EXACT same thing with my first skin and got it out of there the next day before I went mad looking at it....)


LOL I will try to do it tomorrow night - when hubby is at a meeting and the house is quiet and no one can hear me muttering....


----------



## VictoriaP

rho said:


> LOL I will try to do it tomorrow night - when hubby is at a meeting and the house is quiet and no one can hear me muttering....


Just pull it back very very carefully, only as far as you need to to remove the dot. If you leave as much of it as possible still stuck down, you shouldn't need to reposition it again.

Fingers crossed for you!!!!! I have just one tiny speck of who knows what right above the keyboard, and even that drives me batty. The only reason I haven't touched it is that I guarantee if I lift mine up, I'll get dust, cat hair, and about 800 other specks underneath. LOL


----------



## Arkhan

KindleKay said:


> If you get another decal, just swap them out! Easy peasy


Can you swap out the skins out? I am sure it is not easy or something you would do all the time but there were three I spent an hour trying to decide on. I finally decided on the one that is darker and probably the least distracting since this is my first skin. I actually find the glaring white of the Kindle distracting. If I could swap them out though. I will easily buy another 4 of them.


----------



## Cuechick

In my experience they have not been reusable but that might be cause i don't have the patience
to remove them with the care that would take.


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> well to give everyone their daily laugh - I got my skin today and put it on (with some difficulty I might add - I AM all thumbs it seems) and somehow I managed to get one of the dots from the keyboard under the skin - on the left side about center - but that is the side I had a heck of a time getting the top correct on so I am going to have to live with the little circle -- guess I couldn't see it with the black on the black -- shoot


Hahaha, I did the exact same thing except it was with the new skin I put on my K1. There's a little rectangle under the skin, just above the number 6. I can see it if I hold it at a certain angle. I've left it for a few days now because I am worried about tearing the skin if I try to lift it up. I sort of figure this can be a reminder of my klutziness. LOL

L


----------



## bayou

DD said:


> I know I'm in the minority saying this, but I just put the Starry Night skin on my Kindle 2 and I just don't think I can get used to it. I feel like it makes my screen look smaller and that it takes away from the pristine design of the Kindle which, as I read Amazon intended, is supposed to just "disappear".
> 
> The most annoying thing about it is that the skin is so shiny, my book light creates a sharp glare on it that is very distracting. I know how to adjust my Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 book light to eliminate glare on my screen but it is very difficult to get rid of the glare on the upper left side of the skin. I find I'm contorting myself and holding my Kindle at weird angles to get rid of this annoying bright glare.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the 'idea' of the skin and I love all the pictures of how all of yours look. I love the idea of personalization. I also bought skins for my ipod Nano and my Blackberry and they look great. I'm not trying to discourage anyone from getting a skin. I think DecalGirl makes a great product. Just needed to share my impressions. Am I the only one who feels this way?
> 
> I'm going to stick with (no pun intended) the skin until my purple Oberon ROH cover gets here and see if that helps.


DD I'm feeling the same way. I put Metamorphosis on my Kindle and while it matches the green M-edge cover perfectly, it's too much. It isn't that distracting when I read at all, it just kinda gets on my nerves. I guess I have to get used to it too! I have more skins arriving today and might send the busy ones back. I need more white on the skin so Symphonic would work as someone suggested, also the white skin with teal/green paisleys that I ordered will work.


----------



## intinst

Here's my KK all decked out:
KK with quest skin








Avant Garde Cover








View opened
d







I
I feel it looks very professional. Now if only I could.


----------



## DD

bayou said:


> DD I'm feeling the same way. I put Metamorphosis on my Kindle and while it matches the green M-edge cover perfectly, it's too much. It isn't that distracting when I read at all, it just kinda gets on my nerves. I guess I have to get used to it too! I have more skins arriving today and might send the busy ones back. I need more white on the skin so Symphonic would work as someone suggested, also the white skin with teal/green paisleys that I ordered will work.


I like the lighter ones too but got hung up on trying to match the purple Roof of Heaven Oberon cover both in color and theme. It kind of limits the choices of skins when you do that. I don't intend to buy a second cover and don't see myself changing the skin until this one wears out and I need a new one.

I think it's growing on me now. The only time the shinyness was bothering me was in bed at night with a booklight. I did better with re-positioning the light last night. I was at the pool today and the Starry Night skin did look beautiful in the sun. I think I could get used to it.

Understand, I am not a person who takes change very well. Just as an example: I used to feel like crying when summer ended and my kids had to go back to school in the Fall. LOL

I'll come around, I'm sure.


----------



## ELDogStar

intinst said:


> Here's my KK all decked out:
> KK with quest skin
> I
> I feel it looks very professional. Now if only I could.


VERY, VERY nice indeed.

Now I am STILL waiting (but patiently) for the QUEST to be available for K2.

EL


----------



## DD

ELDogStar said:


> VERY, VERY nice indeed.
> 
> Now I am STILL waiting (but patiently) for the QUEST to be available for K2.
> 
> EL


Poor, ElDogStar! They are neglecting you!


----------



## ELDogStar

DD said:


> Poor, ElDogStar! They are neglecting you!


There will be a party when I get my QUEST!

PARTY all the time PARTY all the time.

EL
(EL is Eric is ELDogStar)


----------



## Kind

ELDogStar said:


> There will be a party when I get my QUEST!
> 
> PARTY all the time PARTY all the time.
> 
> EL
> (EL is Eric is ELDogStar)


Any of the members invited??


----------



## akpak

..and do you live somewhere warm? I'm ready for winter to be over.


----------



## Leslie

akjak said:


> ..and do you live somewhere warm? I'm ready for winter to be over.


Join the club. And I just looked out the window and it is....snowing. Again. Sigh...

L


----------



## DD

ELDogStar said:


> There will be a party when I get my QUEST!
> 
> PARTY all the time PARTY all the time.
> 
> EL
> (EL is Eric is ELDogStar)


Then that would be a Quest Fest? I'm there!


----------



## shima

ELDogStar said:


> VERY, VERY nice indeed.
> 
> Now I am STILL waiting (but patiently) for the QUEST to be available for K2.
> 
> EL


Quest is available for K2 now.
http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19280.htm


----------



## kevindorsey

In my parts, there is a semblance of Sun, so you think its worm, and when you get out its 35 degrees and quickly close the door.


----------



## ak rain

akjak said:


> ..and do you live somewhere warm? I'm ready for winter to be over.


I am so ready summer and a party would be nice, its raining on the snow and ice now.
sylvia


----------



## Kind

Summer won't start until June around here.   At least that's what happened last year.


----------



## Guest

Just got my Disarray skin today. My Kindle is so pretty. Fairly easy to apply. Will post pics when I have a bit more time.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kind said:


> Summer won't start until June around here.  At least that's what happened last year.


If you're talking Seattle (given your avatar), June is EARLY for summer. We're usually lucky if it starts just after July 4. The worst summer I spent here went from around August 1 to Sept. 15th.....and I'm not kidding about that!

It's gloriously sunny today, but still seriously chilly--a little too cold to read outside.


----------



## ELDogStar

LuckyRainbow said:


> Just got my Disarray skin today. My Kindle is so pretty. Fairly easy to apply. Will post pics when I have a bit more time.


Look forward to it. Try to make the pic large. I want to see it more life-size than what is on the DG site!

EL


----------

